
Create beautiful email newsletters with no coding skills/Postcards by Designmodo - MonsterCritic
http://dsm.am/postcards2
======
MonsterCritic
Hey there! Thank you for taking the time to watch our project. Let me know if
you have any questions about Postcards!

~~~
ARayOutOfBounds
Interesting, and how does it work with other tools such as mailchimp?

~~~
MonsterCritic
Easy. Download the template from Postcards and import the zip archive to the
MC: [https://mailchimp.com/help/import-a-custom-html-
template/#im...](https://mailchimp.com/help/import-a-custom-html-
template/#import+html+or+zip+file)

Soon we will add integration with popular services (mailchimp, hubspot,
sendgrid etc), so you can export to the ESP you use it with one click.

